# schwinn springer fork



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

schwinn springer non locking


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 10, 2022)

45


----------



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

thanks Bob no deal yet  getting there


----------



## Manhrs (Feb 10, 2022)

65.00


----------



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## Manhrs (Feb 11, 2022)

80 bucks


----------



## nick tures (Feb 12, 2022)

very close


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 17, 2022)

85.00


----------



## nick tures (Feb 17, 2022)

not Quite, no deal


----------

